# I need a poling platform



## hyb2 (May 18, 2012)

Just got a brand new G3 1966 and want to have a poling platform put on the back.  Does anyone know of a marine fabricator in Georgia that can build me one.  I'll probably want it made and powder coated black to match the green and black on the boat.

Any help or suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Maggie Dog (May 19, 2012)

http://www.fabtechmarine.com
 Good luck, G3's are nice fishing platforms.


----------



## Stick (May 20, 2012)

Boykin Marine does some real nice work and are good people. 
http://boykinmarine.com/


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Dec 29, 2012)

Curious if you found someone to make your poling platform.  Just purchased a G3 1756 and thinking of adding one.  My friend Henry Cowen  uses a Fishmaster Casting Platform on his G3.  You can see it here.  Pretty simple.


----------



## wharfrat (Dec 29, 2012)

Raymond Martin  .
            843-784-6110

Got a G3 1544 I'm gonna trick out. This guys work is pretty slick. He's in Savannah


----------



## baypat (Dec 30, 2012)

Agree with wharfrat Raymond great. Did a t-top for my sea chaser and built a mount to raise the standard cooler seat to make it like an over grown leaning post. Super nice guy.


----------

